# 6.5# mil spec trigger to 4# for $11



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I recently purchased a Radical Arms 300 blackout, which I am ecstatic about, except for the fact that it has a typical 6.5# mil spec trigger on it. Pretty crisp, but heavy. 

While contemplating which $200+ new trigger I was going to buy, I came across, on Midwayusa.com, some spring upgrades from JP enterprises. They were $10.95 supposed to drop the weight to 4-4.5#. I said, "I'll pay $10.95 to watch monkies F_ _ k!" Got em, and it included a trigger spring, hammer spring, and a new disconnector spring. Installed them and joila! 3.8-4#- both on my new gun from them, and a lower build I am working on.

Have not taken it to the range yet, just finished. However the gun is already shooting 110 barnes tac tx black tips into just under 5/8" at 50 yards with just a red dot. I AM PSYCHED!!!

If you go for them, be careful- there are several versions. Some only work with JP trigger parts. One will work with any mil spec trigger. The only down side I saw was they sometimes have FFF on hard primer military rounds- mostly applies to 223, as there are no military 300 AAC around, so I wasn't concerned. 

THE "PUMPED UP" JAMMER


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Very nice ! Those triggers are nice , and great groups . How man grains you shooting ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice, Ill look into em. Do you happen to know what part # you bought?

Show us the Radical!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

jaime1982 said:


> Nice, Ill look into em. Do you happen to know what part # you bought?
> 
> Show us the Radical!!


Part # 579878 Midwayusa. Using 20.2 gr h110 with barnes 110 tac tx black tips.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Thanks s*

I am liking fooling with my blackout , it has it purpose , suppressed it's supper quiet even with supers .!!!'


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

artys only said:


> I am liking fooling with my blackout , it has it purpose , suppressed it's supper quiet even with supers .!!!'


Yep tell me about it, I have 3 of them and love em all!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Here is your monkeys.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Bottomsup said:


> Here is your monkeys.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJly2dYHLo8


Howling!!! Where do I send my $10.95????


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

If ya have a dremal use the polishing wheel and polish the contact spots. It doesnt drop the trigger weight but man can it make them smoother. I've done the "bend" on my hammer springs which has droped it up to 2lbs.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like they just got a few of these in. Im gonna buy a few and see what they do for me.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Make sure you get the right ones. Some of them only work with their triggers. Some will work with any mil spec trigger.


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

Jammer,
if you don't mind, I'd like to ask a few questions. I just got an AR for Christmas from the wife (yeah, she rocks..this makes gun #5 from her as gifts..she's got it figured out!!). Anywho, now I'm doing all the upgrades, add-on's etc.
it's a commercial Bushmaster. Next up was replacing the trigger. I was about to buy a Geissele trigger. But like you said, over $200 so I've been procrastinating.

for the questions:
1) noticed you have mil spec...could I do the same with commercial? I'm assuming yes as most upgrades I've seen are either universal or they at least come in mil spec and commerical models.
2) this would be my first time replacing springs. everybody has to start somewhere. is this something a newbie can do?

thanks in advance,

Trip


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

The only thing different on mil-spec and commercial is the buffer tube. Shouldn't have anything to do at all with anything in the trigger group.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> The only thing different on mil-spec and commercial is the buffer tube. Shouldn't have anything to do at all with anything in the trigger group.


Don't forget about Colt large pin vs small pin in others...


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> Howling!!! Where do I send my $10.95????


Jammer that video has cracked me up for years. Listen to what all they say.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Don't forget about Colt large pin vs small pin in others...


i had actually had that issue on that post, but decided it was just clouding the issue so I deleted it; nothing to do with milspec vs. commercial as asked, and it's almost getting to the point where you have to be actively searching for the large pin stuff; it's just not that prevalent anymore.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Got 3 sets of the 3.5# springs in the mail from Midway. Coming on a slow boat, won't be here until next Tuesday. Hoping they work as advertised. Actually have two other lowers that need it as well. I want to get all of them the same feel, and it's dang hard to drop the coin on Geiselle or similar for that many.


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

I have been reading this thread with some interest as I have a mil-spec parts kit in the mail (.223/5.56) and also have a set of the JP springs ready to install. While looking around I also saw that there was heavy endorsement for the "Joe Bob's trigger adjuster kit" to be used along with the JP springs. All this kit is is the pistol grip screw with an internal screw that is supposed to remove 'creep" when properly adjusted. This kit is $14.00. I don't know if this fits the monkeys F'n deal, but at a total of $25.00, I thought I would give them both a try.....will let you know.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I just installed the Jp springs a bit ago. Took all of about 5 mins to change the springs out without a problem. This particular lower is brand new so it had plenty of creep and that sucker WAS heavy.

Ill tell you that im not very good at trigger pull weights but It is definitely better with the new springs, I chambered a spent case and dry fired it a few times with no issues. Thanks for the heads up op!!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

It looks as though your hammer spring in under your trigger pins. And is it just the pic or is the disconnector spring missing?


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

muney pit said:


> It looks as though your hammer spring in under your trigger pins. And is it just the pic or is the disconnector spring missing?


I put it back just the way i took it off, but ill double check. Its gotta be the pic because I only replaced the 3 pieces I took off. It seemed to (fire) fine. Ill go back and double check though.

EDIT: youre right, Its corrected now. I must have missed it.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Thats good. If the spring isnt on top of the pins they will drift out. Glad ya got it fixed


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

I installed a JP Enhanced Reliability on my .223/.556 and it breaks consistently @ around 4 1/2 lbs. with quite a bit of "creep". After installing the Joe Bob's Trigger adjuster kit, there was minimal creep left. Not a bad trigger for $25.00!


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Got my springs in a couple days ago. Got a hammer block and trigger gauge coming as well. I will document everything when I make the changes. One SW M&P sport lower and two home built on Aero lowers with el cheapo LPK's in them, and one M&P 15-22.


----------

